# Petition to Immediately Pass Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling for Beef, Pork and Dairy Products.



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 25, 2020)

"In response to the COVID-19 Crisis, the President and Congress should immediately pass Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling for beef, pork and dairy products to strengthen national food security and help stimulate economic growth.

In line with President Trump’s Buy American, Hire American policy, Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling grants Americans the right to choose between imported or USA produced beef, pork and dairy products. Only Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling, and not voluntary, requires all imported and domestic beef and pork to be labeled as to where they were born, raised and harvested; and where dairy products were originated, produced, sourced and processed.

In this time of crisis every American consumer should be able to make an informed purchasing decision as to where their food is from. Access to safe food is the right of every American. Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling allows U.S. food producers to compete fairly against undifferentiated substitute imports.

Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling strengthens the largest sector of U.S. agriculture, secures and creates jobs, strengthens the working class and supports rural American industry, production and manufacturing."

Sign here:








						Sign the Petition To Immediately Pass Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling for Beef, Pork and Dairy Products.
					

Please click the link to complete this form.




					r-calf.jotform.com
				




For more information about Mandatory Country of Origin Labeling go to www.LabelOurBeef.com

To connect directly with U.S. cattle producers to buy safe and wholesome USA beef go to www.USABeef.org


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 25, 2020)

Got to say I'm against it, we already tried that and to me the only thing it did was drive up the cost more and brought lawsuits from Canada and Mexico. Just my opinion though.


----------



## krj (Jun 25, 2020)

Yea, this will likely lead to higher prices especially from the American producers because it's "US made". Which will then lead to non-US producers raising their prices to remain equivalent.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 25, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Got to say I'm against it,


agreed,  unnecessary BS.  we shipped out 4X as much meat as the year before during the so called "shortage".   frozen storage volumes never dropped either.  the meat industry got a big dose on politics and the consume paid for it.


----------



## adam15 (Jun 25, 2020)

I agree. This is not necessary and will cost us all.  I don’t think anyone wants to pay more than we need to. I’m against it as well


----------



## forktender (Jun 25, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Got to say I'm against it, we already tried that and to me the only thing it did was drive up the cost more and brought lawsuits from Canada and Mexico. Just my opinion though.


I agree with the cost issue but who cares about Canada and Mexico they can go pound sand if they don't agree our food safety laws.

That being said, I'm all for it.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 26, 2020)

I certainly want to know where my meat is from. Some countries have issues we might be concerned about. I would not want any meat from China, for example, based on the endless number of times their products have  made us sick and killed our pets. We have a right to make an informed decision about what we're buying.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 26, 2020)

I think we should know where all our food comes from, hiding the facts makes me want to shop somewhere that I am not treated like a mushroom. Getting about sic of the direction the country is headed in about a lot of things.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 26, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I think we should know where all our food comes from, hiding the facts makes me want to shop somewhere that I am not treated like a mushroom. Getting about sic of the direction the country is headed in about a lot of things.


Mushroom? I haven't heard that in a while! Kept in the dark and fed crap. Exactly right. I don't need the store hiding the information from me and making the choice for me.


----------



## dougtreasa (Jul 6, 2020)

Not sure how anyone would not want to know what country their food comes from, especially meat!  Prices may rise initially but market demands and competition will make corrections and we'll all be better for it. I am normally against added regulations but I do not trust the CCP so, I think this is worth the trouble.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 6, 2020)

I agree. Because of the relocation of American Manufacturing to China, and other countries,  China's New Middle class buy up American meat and Trade Agreements, bring inferior Chinese Meat to be sold in America!...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 7, 2020)

I would like to know where all my food products come from, no matter the cost.Most countries have no USDA type regulations in their plants.


----------

